# Extremes "Surren" beim Spielen!



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

*Damit das nicht untergeht:*



Crucial² schrieb:


> *Hatte heute was komisches mit meinem PC & Modern Warfare 2 im Singleplayer:
> 
> Konnte immer so ~20 Minuten ganz normal Spielen. Und dann aufeinmal fing der PC extrem Laut zu "Surren" an. Immer in so Sekunden Abständen. Und wurde immer schneller. Es war wirklich extrem Laut, dachte schon meine PC explodiert gleich!
> 
> ...





Kyragan schrieb:


> Du hast ne HD5850 drin, oder? Die hat meines Wissens nach analoge Spannungswandler. Analoge VRMs fiepen ab und an, besonders bei sehr hohen Framerates. Da MW2 alles andere alsn Hardwarefresser ist schon gut möglich, dass es da fiept. Normal sollte es aber eigentlich nicht sein. Vielleicht Pech mit der Karte gehabt oder so. Ansonsten wäre auch möglich, dass das Netzteil fiept. Spulenfiepen nennt sich das.
> Andere Ursache: Besonders bei LGA1156 Boards fiepen ab und an Board und/oder Netzteil, wenn Lüfter über PWM geregelt werden. Sprich, wenn dort die CPU-Auslastung besonders hoch ist und der Lüfter aufdreht fangen die Teile an zu surren. Ist nicht sehr üblich, aber möglich allemal.
> Dass bei MW2 die CPU-Last bei 95% liegen soll erstaunt mich. Da muss wohl noch was im Hintergrund gelaufen sein, denn normal sollte das bei dem Game eigentlich nicht sein.





Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich zocke gerade MW2, CPU ~29%






Crucial² schrieb:


> Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht bei der CPU-Last, aber als ich schnell per Windows Taste auf den Desktop gewechselt hab war die anzeige im "Tacho" rechts schon recht hoch!
> 
> Hab noch vergessen zu sagen: Beim Onlinemodus habe ich VSync NICHT an, und es surrt/fiept nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rethelion (27. April 2010)

Wenn das Surren los geht, dann schau mal wieviele FPS du momentan hast.
Grafikkarte und evtl. Netzteil fangen da gerne zu surren an.


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

Leider weiß ich nicht (und finde auch keine Möglichkeit im Internet) wie man die FPS während dem Spielen von Modern Warfare 2 sehen kann.
*
Aber wie gesagt: *

Sowohl MW2 - Multiplayer als auch World of Warcraft laufen ohne VSync Problemlos.


*Sonst irgendjemand irgendeine Idee?*


----------



## Desdinova (27. April 2010)

Fraps hat eine Funktion um während des Spiels die fps anzeigen zu lassen. Mit dem könntest du's mal probieren.


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

Hm das hab ich auch schon gehört, möchte mir aber ungern jetzt lauter Programme Laden die ich sonst nie brauchen würde, verstehst du? :-(


----------



## Desdinova (27. April 2010)

Hm, du könntest dich auch durch den Thread hier kämpfen. Ein paar habens da geschafft die fps anzeigen zu lassen (mit Consolenbefehlen und/oder einer geänderten Config-Datei). Wie Rethelion schon schrieb, wäre es halt gut zu wissen, wann das Surren auftritt. Bei einer alten Encodingkrücke bei uns in der Arbeit hat eine Nvidia7300 zuerst nur beim Scrollen im Internet gefiept, dann nach ein paar Monaten schon bei jeglicher Bewegung auf dem Bildschirm (am Ende sogar durchgehend).


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

Also das Surren beginnt am Anfang mit größeren Abstanden (~alle 6 Sekunden). Es ist wirklich SEHR LAUT. Also kann von einem "Fiepen" nicht die rede sein.
Dann wenn im Spiel mehr Action ist (mehrere Gegner aufm Bildschirm usw.) werden die Abstände geringer, bis irgendwann ein regelmäßiges: _SURRRRRR - SURRRRR - SURRRRR_ rauskommt. Wie gesagt: Extrem Laut. Hört sich fast schon Aggressiv an. 

In der Console darf ich nix ändern, sonst werde ich noch von VAC gebannt.


----------



## Desdinova (27. April 2010)

Also wenn das wirklich so laut ist und eindeutig von der Grafikkarte kommt, kann das fast nur eine sehr locker gewickelte Spule sein. Die Dinger neigen dazu zu vibrieren (da ja nicht immer die gleiche Strombelastung anliegt). In so einem Fall bleibt einem dann oft nicht viel Auswahl. Entweder man lebt damit, denn wirklich schädlich ist das für die Karte im Normalfall nicht (eben "nur" störend), oder man klebt die zu locker gewickelten Spulenwindungen an ein, zwei Punkten mit Sekundenkleber am Kern fest, damit sie nicht mehr vibrieren kann. Garantiemäßig ist man da aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr auf der sicheren Seite und zudem kann es sein, dass die Spulen in Plastik gekapselt sind und du da nicht so einfach rankommst.

Warte aber am besten noch ein paar Meinungen ab. Klos, Kyragan, Rethelion oder Asoriel (gibt's den noch?) haben da bestimmt auch noch andere Lösungsansätze.


----------



## Ogil (27. April 2010)

Was ist es denn fuer ein Surren? Kann mir unter der Beschreibung wenig vorstellen. Das Beschriebene (inkl. VSYNC-Loesung) wuerden mich auf den Luefter der Graka tippen lassen. Mit GPU-Z solltest Du die Temp der GraKa und die Drehzahl des Graka-Luefters sehen. Kannst ja mal gucken, ob die beim "Surren" deutlich hoeher sind als wenn VSync aktiv ist.


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

Werde sobald ich daheim bin mal schauen ob das Surren wieder erscheint beim Spielen (ohne VSync). Falls ja, mach ich ein Video, damit ihr euch was darunter vorstellen könnt. 

Habe übrigens nie behauptet das "Surren" kommt von der GraKa. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, von wo es entsteht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (27. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Habe übrigens nie behauptet das "Surren" kommt von der GraKa. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, von wo es entsteht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach so, dann kommt tatsächlich noch einiges in Frage. Von den von Ogil angesprochenen Lüftern, bis zu den Spulen von Graka und Netzteil.


----------



## Palimbula (27. April 2010)

Ein Surren würde ich eher im Bereich mechanischer Bauteile vermuten, z. B. Lüfter. Wäre es jedoch ein fiepen, wäre die Ursache ein elektronisches Bauteil. Hier sind in der Regel die Kondensatoren der Grafikkarte der Quell des Übels.


----------



## muehe (27. April 2010)

das riecht stark danach das du ohne Vsync sehr hohe Fps hast und dadurch auch höhere Temperaturen -> Lüfterdrehzahl 

einfach mal Gpu-z anwerfen und mitloggen


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> das riecht stark danach das du ohne Vsync sehr hohe Fps hast und dadurch auch höhere Temperaturen -> Lüfterdrehzahl
> 
> einfach mal Gpu-z anwerfen und mitloggen



Hab mir GPU-Z mal geholt, aber: Wo sehe ich da die Temperaturen? :-O

/edit: Aber dann müsste ich doch im Multiplayer auch so hohe FPS haben? Bzw. bei WoW? Da erschien das grausame Surren aus der Hölle aber noch nicht?


----------



## muehe (27. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hab mir GPU-Z mal geholt, aber: Wo sehe ich da die Temperaturen? :-O
> 
> /edit: Aber dann müsste ich doch im Multiplayer auch so hohe FPS haben? Bzw. bei WoW? Da erschien das grausame Surren aus der Hölle aber noch nicht?



unter Sensors

kannst auch max , min etc. anzeigen lassen 

unten den letzen Haken rein und wenn du es als txt datei mitloggen willst beide Haken

denke mal im Multiplayer limitiert die CPU


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

Bei mir steht da aber dann was von "Mhz" und nichts von Temperatur??? (Teste es grade in der Arbeit)


----------



## Ogil (27. April 2010)

Das haengt von der Graka ab. In Deinem Arbeitsrechner hast du ja bestimmt nur so nen Onboard-Chip und keine Gaming-Graka...


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

Kein Plan ehrlich gesagt :-( Da steht "ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series"...?


----------



## Klos1 (27. April 2010)

Kann es sein, daß das Surren vom Gehäuse kommt? Hatte ich kürzlich auch bei jemanden. Es kommt ja immer zu Vibrationen bei einem Gehäuse und manchmal schaukelt sich das auf und macht sich lautstark bemerkbar.
Ansonsten musst du halt mal aufschrauben und überall genau hinhören. Das Geräusch sollte doch zum ausmachen sein.

Bei Grafikkarte und CPU-Lüfter könnte man ausschließen, in dem man halt einfach kurz dazwischen langt und die Drehzahl sinkt. Musst halt aufpassen. Einfach mittig draufdrücken und so kurz stoppen.
Ne Festplatte kann man auch mal rausnehmen und ausserhalb vom PC hinlegen und dann mal starten. Und beim Netzteil halt einfach mal hinhören. Und die Gehäuselüfter würd ich halt mal abstecken.


----------



## Erz1 (27. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Kein Plan ehrlich gesagt :-( Da steht "ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series"...?



Das ist ne normale Graka - die ist noch bei mir hier verbaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (30. April 2010)

*So, gestern Nacht hat es zum ersten mal auch bei Modern Warfare 2 Online gesurrt. Wieder in Folgendem Tackt: Surrrrr - 1 Sekunde Pause - Surrrr - Pause - Surrrr*. 

*Habs leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft es zu Filmen, weil ich, sobald das Surren anfängt, immer gleich panisch das Programm beende, weil es sich wirklich anhört als würde da grade was schlimmeres Passieren.

Außerdem: Es surrt nur bei "Belastung". Sobald ich ein Spiel Pausiere oder so, hört es sofort wieder auf. Ist aber mehr Action auf dem Bildschirm, wird es immer schneller....


Werde heute mal mit Klos-Technik schauen ob das Surren von irgendeinem Lüfter kommt, indem ich kurz meinen Finger "rein halte".
*


----------



## OldboyX (2. Mai 2010)

Das kann viele Gründe haben, aber du solltest definitiv so vorgehen:

1. Die Furcht, dass etwas kaputt geht ist unbegründet - wenn dem so wäre, wäre es schon passiert (bzw. wenn du wirklich Angst hast, dann hast du eh nur die Möglichkeit direkt einen Techniker zu rufen - für eine ordentliche Diagnose aber wirst du mit Sicherheit während des Fehlers mal hinhören müssen).
2. Seitenteil abnehmen
3. Rechner in Betrieb nehmen
4. Warten bis Surren auftritt und dann einfach mit "hinhören" erörtern woher das Geräusch kommt
5. Eventuell einzelne Lüfter kurz anhalten, wie Klos gesagt hat
6. Ein dickes Buch auf den Tower legen, falls Vibrationen des Gehäuses der Grund sind (die kannst du später dann mit Anbringung von einfachen Filzstreifen permanent beheben) / Seiten und Front probeweise während des Surrens mit der Hand stabilisieren
7. Optisch überprüfen ob ein Kabel eventuell irgendwo zu nahe an einem Lüfter hängt und dadurch bei hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen das Surren erzeugt


PS: Wenn das Surren wirklich so laut ist wie von dir beschrieben kann es fast nur ein Lüfter (eventuell sogar defektes Lager oder etwas "liegt an") oder Gehäusevibration sein.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Mai 2010)

Nochmal eine ganz andere Idee die wahrscheinlich total daneben ist aber:

Wie siehts mit deiner Festplatte aus?
Meine alte hat auch immer "gesurrt" weil sie im Arsch war.

Allerdings soll das surren ja ziemlich laut sein.


----------



## Palimbula (4. Mai 2010)

So lange er (noch) nicht seine Ohrmuschel in das offene Gehäuse gesteckt hat und uns darüber berichtet ist es müssig weitere Vermutungen anzustellen.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Mai 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nochmal eine ganz andere Idee die wahrscheinlich total daneben ist aber:
> 
> Wie siehts mit deiner Festplatte aus?
> Meine alte hat auch immer "gesurrt" weil sie im Arsch war.
> ...



Ne Festplatte kann durchaus der Grund sein. Dabei muss das eigentliche Surren nicht mal die Festplatte sein, sondern im Endeffekt dann das Gehäuse, daß aber durch die Vibration z.b. einer Festplatte diese Geräusche erzeugt.


----------



## Independent (4. Mai 2010)

Hat er jtzt mal in den Graka-Lüfter gelangt?

Theorie:

Sobald die Graka ein wenig heißer wird (er schreibt ja, dass das nur unter Last auftritt) verzieht sich iwas am Lüfter leicht und kratzt/schrammt/schleift whatever...


----------



## Kyragan (4. Mai 2010)

Bezweifle ich. So hoch ist der Temperaturunterschied nicht, dass sich das Ganze so verformen würde. Wenn ists n defektes Lager, das bei höherer Drehzahl auf sich aufmerksam macht. Wohl in Kombination mit dem infolge vibrierenden Gehäuse.


----------



## Desdinova (4. Mai 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> So lange er (noch) nicht seine Ohrmuschel in das offene Gehäuse gesteckt hat und uns darüber berichtet ist es müssig weitere Vermutungen anzustellen.



Dem muss ich beipflichten. Das Ding muss auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten mal mit dem Kartonrohr von einer Zewarolle am Ohr die einzelnen Bauteile abhören. Das klappt meist recht gut, wenn mans nicht genau lokalisieren kann.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

*Hey Leute, danke für die Vorschläge! Hab momentan kaum Zeit für irgendwas, deswegen konnte ich den Fehler noch nicht wieder "simulieren". Heute aber hab ich Zeit (da ich mir die Hand verletzt habe) und dann mach ich das! 

Werde also:

- Versuchen ihn wieder zum "Surren" zu bekommen
- Video vom Surren machen (und auf Youtube)

- Mit dem Finger sämtliche Lüfter mal kurz "anhalten".
- Auch die Festplatte kontrollieren
- Versuchen raus zu finden wo der Ton herkommt


*


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

So Leute, habe das Surren leider (oder Gott sei dank) nicht mehr so hinbekommen wie damals! Man hörte es diesmal nur recht leise und passiv, deswegen erkennt mans auf dem Video nicht.

Desweiteren wars wirklich wieder nicht möglich auszumachen, woher das Surren kommt: An den Lüftern liegt es jedenfalls nicht! Hab alle aufgehalten...


In Frage kommt jetzt noch die GraKa oder das Netzteil, weil ich glaube (bin mir aber nicht sicher), dass der Ton von dort kommt.


----------



## Crucial² (12. Mai 2010)

*So Leute, es ist soweit: Hat eben nochmal beim Online Modern Warfare 2 - Spielen "gesurrt". Diesmal habe ich es direkt aufgenommen und hochgeladen!*

Denke das es im Netzteil surrt, auf dem Video ist das auch bisschen zu hören, da es aus der "links unteren" Ecke kommt.

Link zum Video! (klick)


*Hoffe irgendjemand hat eine Idee bzw. hatte schonmal ein ähnliches Geräusch?!

Dankbar für jede Antwort,

Cru
*


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Hast du das Referenz Design deiner Graka ? war doch glaub ne 5850 oder ?

Meine Surrt auch manchmal ein bisschen, aber net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Sehr merkwürdig. Klingt für mich fast schon wie ein extrem hochtouriges Motorengeräusch. Wie von nem Lüfter. Ein elektrisches Fiepen klingt eigentlich anders. Eigentlich.
Ich würde Netzteil oder Grafikkarte vermuten. Vllt. ist die PSU der Verursacher und das Geräusch wird bspw. durch das Geräusch der Grafikkarte verfälscht. 
Ein typisches Spulenfiepen klingt in der Regel viel hochfrequenter. Was es genau ist keine Ahnung, sowas is mir echt noch nie untergekommen. O_o


----------



## Crucial² (12. Mai 2010)

Ja habe diese 5850:

http://img.notebooksbilliger.de/images/products/60000/65442/big_500.jpg

"Normal" kann das Surren doch auf keinen Fall sein? Hört sich schließlich ja irgendwie so an, als würd gleich alles in die Luft gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Normal ist es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Das das Ding ne Onboard Graka oder hast noch eine rumliegen oder anderes NT ?


----------



## OldboyX (12. Mai 2010)

Hast du jetzt während des Surrens nur schnell das Video gemacht oder nochmal genau überprüft wovon das Geräusch kommen könnte und während des Surrens alle Lüfter angehalten etc.? (Auch den im Netzteil zb).

Ist wohl der Punkt wo du einen Sachverständigen am Gerät brauchst und wir dir über das Forum nicht mehr wirklich weiterhelfen können. Das Surren ist wirklich sehr laut und klingt auch ziemlich "blechern" - kann aber weiterhin Lüfter, Vibration irgend eines Teiles am Gehäuse oder so sein etc.


----------



## Crucial² (12. Mai 2010)

Hab nur schnell das Video gemacht, weil ich überhaupt kein Schraubenzieher zur Hand hatte und nicht unbedingt den PC noch länger mit dem Surren laufen lassen wollte.


----------



## Ogil (12. Mai 2010)

Klingt fuer mich auf jeden Fall nach einem mechanischen Surren - also Luefter oder Vibration. Wobei ich auf einen Luefter tippen wuerde, der irgendwo schleift.


----------



## Crucial² (12. Mai 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Klingt fuer mich auf jeden Fall nach einem mechanischen Surren - also Luefter oder Vibration. Wobei ich auf einen Luefter tippen wuerde, der irgendwo schleift.



Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da dass Surren ja nicht immer (sondern eher selten) kommt und vor allem auch erst nach längerer Zeit kommt...?


----------



## Ogil (12. Mai 2010)

Naja - abhaengig von der Luefterdrehzahl wahrscheinlich. Nach laengerer Zeit des Spielens -> Dingl wird warm (GraKa, CPU, Netzteil, watweissich) -> Luefter dreht hoch -> Fliehkraefte und pipapo -> schleift


----------



## OldboyX (12. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hab nur schnell das Video gemacht, weil ich überhaupt kein Schraubenzieher zur Hand hatte und nicht unbedingt den PC noch länger mit dem Surren laufen lassen wollte.



Wie schon gesagt - so wirst du keine vernünftige Diagnose machen können. Du wirst schon am offenen PC mit dem lauten Surren nach dem Geräusch suchen müssen, sonst können wir uns das hier alles schenken ...


----------



## muehe (12. Mai 2010)

Lüfter von der Grafikkarte jetzt mittlerweile schonmal von Hand gestoppt ?

wenns dann immernoch auftritt isses das Netzteil 

das brauch ja auch erstmal ne ganze Zeit bis es auf höhere Temperaturen kommt und dann ist die Belüftung da unten auch nich grade so gut


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

Lüfter richtig verbaut? Hatte mal ähnliches Problem wo ich den Lüfter nur halb eingebaut hab, der dann immer gesurrt hat wenn der PC ausgelastet war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (12. Mai 2010)

Lüfter (und alles andere) wurden von HWV eingebaut, also keine Ahnung ob die richtig verbaut sind. Als Leihe würde ich sagen: Ja, sind richtig verbaut.

@muehe: Ja habe ich, die GraKa-Lüfter sind es nicht, die so surren. Muss also scheinbar vom Netzteil kommen! Habe ich auch schon vermutet.

Habe übrigens dieses Netzteil.

:-(


----------



## muehe (12. Mai 2010)

könntest das Netzteil nochmal drehen also mit dem Lüfter nach oben

könnte auch ne relativ hochfrequente Schwingung sein bei dem Leichten Alugehäuse

kannst auch unten beim Netzteil über mal bissl gegendrücken wo was schwingen könnte


----------



## Crucial² (21. Mai 2010)

Okay werde das mit dem "Gegendrücken" mal versuchen. Aber mir kommt es eher so vor als würde es direkt aus dem Netzteil kommen, das Surren.

*Hier nochmal der Link zum Video, für alle die vielleicht noch ne Idee haben könnten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Einn0vC-Mlc
*


----------

